# Rookie milling question



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

I've found a place near me that sells wood that I'm told by the sales man is only cut smooth on one side (to save waste). Sales man wasn't very helpful and I haven't had a chance to run down there yet. So, would this mean that the other sides are rough cut, or completely unfinished? Either way, is it possible for me to finish milling the boards to useable dimensions using only a table saw provided that the boards aren't thicker than what my saw can cut? I don't have a jointer or planer and am not likely to get one any time soon... If it is possible, how do I go about getting the 2nd surface straight (I'm assuming the roughness is too uneven for it to be pushed up against the saw fence)? TIA...


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

You'll need a planer or a stationary belt sander to take it down even. A hand held belt sander won't be even or level, but close.
I've run into this when cutting down surfaces on chainsawed slab cuts, and I rented a commercial floor sander. It only did a moderate job of straightness, but did take the surface down ok.

In certain applications a little off is ok, like log based slab furniture (like I do). For fine joinery and Norm Abrahms style stuff, buy the boards finished both sides or find a local woodworker who will run em through his equipment.


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

aardvark said:


> You'll need a planer or a stationary belt sander to take it down even. A hand held belt sander won't be even or level, but close.
> I've run into this when cutting down surfaces on chainsawed slab cuts, and I rented a commercial floor sander. It only did a moderate job of straightness, but did take the surface down ok.
> 
> In certain applications a little off is ok, like log based slab furniture (like I do). For fine joinery and Norm Abrahms style stuff, buy the boards finished both sides or find a local woodworker who will run em through his equipment.


It sounds like the one side is already finished true, so I do have a flat surface to work from. My problem is getting the second surface started...


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Since the salesman said "cut" could he instead be referring to having one edge cut straight. This is common to have one edge run through a straight line rip saw, that way the customer has a straight edge for the table saw.


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Since the salesman said "cut" could he instead be referring to having one edge cut straight. This is common to have one edge run through a straight line rip saw, that way the customer has a straight edge for the table saw.


This is my impression. How do I go about adding the other 3 edges without a jointer or planer? I'm trying to figure out if it is worth a trip to check them out, or if I still need to keep buying the stuff from home depot that they think is made of gold because I haven't been able to find any other supplier locally...

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

It would probably be worth your time to call again and ask a few more questions. Find out if the lumber has been surfaced on both sides and if it has been straight lined on one edge. Hopefully you will get a better salesman or he is in a better mood. If it is indeed still in the rough you will have to have it surfaced, you can get by without a jointer if you have a good table saw.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

I've never heard of lumber only being surfaced or "cut" on one side. S3S lumber is surfaced on the top and bottom and straight on one side. That sounds to me like what it is. I agree though you need to ask some more questions.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's a sawmill selling the lumber, it's possible that it's straight-line ripped on one edge and rough on the other three. If it's a retail lumber dealer, it's probably S3S...surfaced three sides.

You can edge-joint on the table saw pretty effectively. You can do it at the router table, too. A google search of the technique will return lots of hits on the process.

I wouldn't try to face-joint on the TS. Your best options there would be to take it to someone with a jointer and planer or use a hand plane. 

Also, realize that you will struggle to produce fine woodworking with pre-surfaced lumber. You can still build very nice, functional projects but don't attempt a Goddard Blockfront. :no:


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

It is a millwork shop. I haven't had a chance to call them yet, they close at 4. At this point in my woodworking hobby, I struggle to produce fine furniture anyways


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

With out a jointer or planer you have a couple of options. You can use a hand plane on one edge then take it to the table saw or clamp a straight edge to it and use a router with a bearing guide to joint an edge then off to the saw. BTW many mills will surface plane the lumber for a fee. I do it for my customers and they still get a better price than from a box store. Good luck!


----------

